# fuse locations on 91 300zx nonturbo



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

can any1 tell me where the fuses are located on a 91 300zx nonturbo. in the manual it says there located in the passanger side compartment any1 know where this is?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm going to guess it says "passenger compartment", but I don't have a '91. Try looking on the drivers side, way under there to the left of the clutch. the panel should slide up and out.
There is also more fuses under the hood. What were you looking for?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hybridthreat said:


> can any1 tell me where the fuses are located on a 91 300zx nonturbo. in the manual it says there located in the passanger side compartment any1 know where this is?


What fuse are you going to check? There are 3 location for the fuse box.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

Spongerider said:


> What fuse are you going to check? There are 3 location for the fuse box.


well im looking for the fuses that control the clock inside, the driver side air bag, my presets on my radio and my interior lights becuase all of these are not working now.


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

all are working foudn fuses


----------



## imsojdm (Nov 24, 2009)

can any 1 help me, just bought a 91 na z and the cd player, the clock and the climate control light dont work im thinking its just fuses, i found the fuses by my clutch but their is no lid so i have no idea wich fuse is which any help would be awesome thnx


----------

